
Hail, Babel the Transpiling Overlord - sfeather
http://developer.telerik.com/featured/hail-babel-the-transpiling-overlord/
======
taylodl
If you need to do tail call optimization then your only choices are
trampolines are Babel as I wrote about here:
[https://taylodl.wordpress.com/2015/08/09/functional-
javascri...](https://taylodl.wordpress.com/2015/08/09/functional-javascript-
tail-call-optimization-and-babel/)

